# bringing cars to spain



## karenangell

buenos tardes 

we were wondering whether we could bring our mondeo to spain when we come out. We do know that after 6 months you do have to have a spanish plate. Would it be best to buy a car in spain that already has a spanish plate, or buy one in england with a spanish plate?? Our car is an x reg and has been very reliable but as cars go it wont last forever. If we brought our car with us and applied for a spanish plate straight away how much would this be and how much are cars in spain are they very expensive. Would appreciate your views and advice please. Also i have british driving license would i have to apply for a different one in [email protected]@


----------



## Alcalaina

We re-registered our 2-year-old Meriva here, as it had only done 14,000 miles. It is a ridiculously complicated process and you need the assistance of a _gestor_. The total cost for us was just over €1000, including €300 for new headlights.

Work out what you would get for it if you sold it, and what it would cost you to buy another car here. Second-hand cars aren't cheap in Spain. We worked out it saved us at least €5,000. 

I don't think you can buy a Spanish-plated car in England, can you? Someone will put me right I'm sure.

Some people don't feel happy driving right-hand-drive cars in Spain, but I can't say it's ever been a problem for me.


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think you can buy a Spanish-plated car in England, can you? Someone will put me right I'm sure.
> 
> .


Yes, you can. I did. I had the option of Spanish or UK plates on the Merc I bought from Mercedes Germany via a UK company and I chose UK...don't know why as I knew then we would be moving to Spain shortly.....
But my LandRover Discovery, bought from the LHD PLace, Basingstoke, was already on Spanish plates as it was three years old and was driven to the UK by the one careful lady owner from Mallorca.. It had all the necessary documentation to change ownership easily.
An X-reg vehicle would NOT be worth bringing and transferring to Spanish plates unless it were a classic or prestige vehicle.


----------



## Alcalaina

karenangell said:


> Also i have british driving license would i have to apply for a different one in [email protected]@


There are various ambiguities between British, Spanish and EU rulings on this; but strictly speaking, once you become resident in Spain you should change your British licence for a Spanish one.

You can officially continue to use your British one if it is a pink plastic photocard - lots of people do - but if you lose it, the DVLC won't send a replacement to a Spanish address. Also there are reports of traffic police in some areas giving British licence holders a hard time, though that might just be expat whingeing.

If you still have an old green paper licence, get it changed to a photocard before you come out.
Exchanging your paper driving licence for a photocard : Directgov - Motoring


----------



## andmac

We've just finished the import process of our Ford C-max. It is the top specification they make and I reckon that despite €1200 in total to import, I have "saved" €4000. The cost of second hand cars here is quite crazy compared to Britain.

As far as driving on "the wrong side" goes, out in the countryside I prefer it as when you meet oncoming traffic, I have an excellent view of where the side of the road runs out and the drop into the fields begins. Also for the use of the Autopista I am going to get one of the "telepay" things so I can pay by remote control and it won't matter that I can't reach out of the window (i think).


----------



## MacRov

If you plan on keeping the mondeo for another year or 2 then why not take it n transfer it, even if it costs around £1000. What's the alternative ? by a 2nd hand car over there at much higher prices than the uk.
One thing I'm doing is sourcing left hand drive lights myself and taking them with me. For a mondeo of that age I wouldn't imagine they would be overly expensive.
As for folks saying it would't be worth it, maybe to those who can afford to go out and buy a newish car maybe not but if it's still a good running motor and will last another couple of years I say go for it. 1 of my cars cost £600 and is 18 years old but will be getting spanish plates, who's to say it's worth it or not other than me.


----------



## Stravinsky

As regards the driving licence there is an inter country agreement that UK photo licences are accepted in Spain, and there is even an official letter from Traffico floating around that confirms this and a statement on the DVLA site, although I cant remember where 

In 4 years or so I have not had my licence queried, and I dont know anyone who has. You do need to get it registered to a UK address before you leave though. Photo licences expire every 10 years and you need to get a replacement. It needs to be sent to a UK address, although I have heard of one being sent to a Spanish address.

The only time you have to change it for a Spanish one would be when it fully expires ... I think thats 70 but I'm not sure. Its also useful as ID in Spain .. thats all I use here


----------



## Lawrence brown

This a subject I have been thinking about myself.
I dont want to hijack the thread, as this does relate to the original post.
What do I need to do to buy a car? I have my NIE as I bought my house last October but I am not yet resident and I have been told I need proof of residence.
I want to leave my Spanish car in Spain until I move over, as I have a lot of work to do on the house.
At nearly £500 for two weeks car hire it would be the best solution for me.


----------



## jojo

Lawrence brown said:


> This a subject I have been thinking about myself.
> I dont want to hijack the thread, as this does relate to the original post.
> What do I need to do to buy a car? I have my NIE as I bought my house last October but I am not yet resident and I have been told I need proof of residence.
> I want to leave my Spanish car in Spain until I move over, as I have a lot of work to do on the house.
> At nearly £500 for two weeks car hire it would be the best solution for me.


If you own a house and have an NIE number, are you sure that you dont have a residencia as well?? My NIE and residencia are on the same piece of paper and to not have residencia would have meant that my NIE number would have also been temporary - 3 months I think??? so would have cost more. In any case, you must have some bills etc to support and prove you have a property here. Altho I know areas in Spain have different rules

jo xxx


----------



## andmac

Just a mention about the lights - check with your ITV station because my car has beam benders fitted (stickers) on the lights to move the beam as it it were a left hand drive.

The car passed the lights test at the ITV with beam benders on - far cheaper than buying a new set of lights!


----------



## Lawrence brown

jojo said:


> If you own a house and have an NIE number, are you sure that you dont have a residencia as well?? My NIE and residencia are on the same piece of paper and to not have residencia would have meant that my NIE number would have also been temporary - 3 months I think??? so would have cost more. In any case, you must have some bills etc to support and prove you have a property here. Altho I know areas in Spain have different rules
> 
> jo xxx


No because we are not resident. I got our NIE numbers some years ago when we first tried to buy a house, the house needs some serious renovation so we are a long way from moving.
I dont have any bills, the house is without water and electricity.
I have the house deeds with my lawyer but would they be sufficient?


----------



## Alcalaina

jojo said:


> If you own a house and have an NIE number, are you sure that you dont have a residencia as well?? My NIE and residencia are on the same piece of paper and to not have residencia would have meant that my NIE number would have also been temporary - 3 months I think??? so would have cost more. In any case, you must have some bills etc to support and prove you have a property here. Altho I know areas in Spain have different rules
> 
> jo xxx


You don't get a residencia until you are resident ... there's a bit of a clue in the title!

But yes, a copy of the property deeds should do the trick according to these guidelines:
Buying a car in spain, the laws on buying a car in spain, driving in spain, live in spain, visit spain


----------



## jojo

Lawrence brown said:


> No because we are not resident. I got our NIE numbers some years ago when we first tried to buy a house, the house needs some serious renovation so we are a long way from moving.
> I dont have any bills, the house is without water and electricity.
> I have the house deeds with my lawyer but would they be sufficient?


I would imagine that a copy of the deeds would be enough. As long as you are sure that your NIE number is still valid without you having residencia

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons

Sorry to divert from the original post but does this mean you cant buy a car unless you own a property in Spain? We are renting and planned to buy a car there..


----------



## Alcalaina

TheHendersons said:


> Sorry to divert from the original post but does this mean you cant buy a car unless you own a property in Spain? We are renting and planned to buy a car there..


No, you need proof of residence. Your rental agreement should be enough if you don´t have any utility bills etc.


----------



## TheHendersons

Great thanks again


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> No, you need proof of residence. Your rental agreement should be enough if you don´t have any utility bills etc.


...........and a NIE number


----------



## Alcalaina

xabiachica said:


> ...........and a NIE number


Yes, you need that just to blow your nose!


----------



## xabiaxica

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, you need that just to blow your nose!


I knew it had to be good for something


----------



## mrypg9

MacRov said:


> If you plan on keeping the mondeo for another year or 2 then why not take it n transfer it, even if it costs around £1000. What's the alternative ? by a 2nd hand car over there at much higher prices than the uk.
> One thing I'm doing is sourcing left hand drive lights myself and taking them with me. For a mondeo of that age I wouldn't imagine they would be overly expensive.
> As for folks saying it would't be worth it, maybe to those who can afford to go out and buy a newish car maybe not but if it's still a good running motor and will last another couple of years I say go for it. 1 of my cars cost £600 and is 18 years old but will be getting spanish plates, who's to say it's worth it or not other than me.


But surely the X reg Mondeo wouldn't be worth the cost of putting on Spanish plates?? The car wouldn't sell for £1000 in the UK, would it?
So..you spend the money on bringing it over and after a year it packs up.....money down the drain.
Why not investigate LHD cars from a reputable garage in the UK? Those already on Spanish plates?
I know that some people have cars that seem to go on forever...but in my experience they are owned mainly by people who do their own repairs and have some 'special relationship' with their old car.
There is also the problem of disposing of the RHD car if you decide to change to LHD....which you might if you found you didn't like driving RHD here. We brought a RHD UK plated BMW M3 convertible and decided it was too much hassle to change to Spanish plates and that the 1000 euros or more cosats of changing to Spanish plates would be better spent on other things. 
It took quite a while to find a purchaser....
I would venture a guess that many people who bring RHD cars simply don't go through with the matriculation process and keep their cars on UK plates, eventually withn no MOT or tax.
They will be insured but are not entitled to drive such a vehicle if they have been resident officially in Spain for more than the prescribed time.
But it's up to the individual to decide.


----------



## gus-lopez

andmac said:


> Just a mention about the lights - check with your ITV station because my car has beam benders fitted (stickers) on the lights to move the beam as it it were a left hand drive.
> 
> The car passed the lights test at the ITV with beam benders on - far cheaper than buying a new set of lights!


They're ok whilst it's on UK plates but not acceptable for re-registration , although occasionally one gets passed. I know a chap who re-registered his with them, they got picked up on his next ITv & new headlights had to be fitted.


----------



## andmac

gus-lopez said:


> They're ok whilst it's on UK plates but not acceptable for re-registration , although occasionally one gets passed. I know a chap who re-registered his with them, they got picked up on his next ITv & new headlights had to be fitted.


Hi Gus,

I have read this somewhere, my brother in law is a mechanic, so his deal for his free holiday this summer will be to fit some new lights which I will get from the scrap yard near us! We did go a fairly long way to find an ITV which was beam bender friendly.

Car all insured here now, plates on (rivets) the car tomorrow and the GB sticker removed! (Not the Scotland or Wales badges though as that's where were from!).


----------



## karenangell

i hav e had some very great adivse thank you all so much. We shall obviously rethink what we will now do.

many thanks


----------



## toffeeboy

How long can you keep a car in Spain on UK plates before you have to register it in Spain? I read somewhere it was 3 months but I don't know if this is correct or for that matter where I read it 

Thanks


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> B
> I would venture a guess that many people who bring RHD cars simply don't go through with the matriculation process and keep their cars on UK plates, eventually withn no MOT or tax.
> They will be insured but are not entitled to drive such a vehicle if they have been resident officially in Spain for more than the prescribed time.
> But it's up to the individual to decide.


AND the vehicle would be illegal on the road in Spain. To be legal here, it has to be legal in the UK as well and no MOT means it isn't legal there, so it is illegal here too.


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> AND the vehicle would be illegal on the road in Spain. To be legal here, it has to be legal in the UK as well and no MOT means it isn't legal there, so it is illegal here too.


Yes, with no MOT it would be illegal. 
Unless you can prove that you are driving it to an MOT licensed garage for a test.
And it would be stretching it to say you were driving to the UK with that purpose....


----------



## Alcalaina

toffeeboy said:


> How long can you keep a car in Spain on UK plates before you have to register it in Spain? I read somewhere it was 3 months but I don't know if this is correct or for that matter where I read it
> 
> Thanks


According to the British Embassy website:

"If you spend longer than six months of the year in Spain with your UK registered car, you must register your vehicle with the Spanish authorities. "

Driving licences and vehicles


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> According to the British Embassy website:
> 
> "If you spend longer than six months of the year in Spain with your UK registered car, you must register your vehicle with the Spanish authorities. "
> 
> Driving licences and vehicles


and YOURSELF!


----------



## shoemanpete

Alcalaina said:


> According to the British Embassy website:
> 
> "If you spend longer than six months of the year in Spain with your UK registered car, you must register your vehicle with the Spanish authorities. "


-------------------------------------------------

All the advice given is very helpful, I have also been researching what to do. I am returning to UK in April for 5 weeks and hope to sell my rhd. Whether I buy a lhd in UK or here remains to be seen. I would like to get a Spanish reg car there if I can. 
If it helps anyone, I have heard of a couple of sneaky ways round avoiding importing a UK plated car. 
1. Go to UK after 6 months with the car and keep your ferry ticket from the return trip, that is when the new 6 months can start.
2. Go to Gibraltar for the day and get your passport stamped when you re-enter Spain. That is then the day you left the UK.

BTW..anyone know anybody in UK who may want a rhd Citroen C3 XTR 2005 ?


----------



## VFR

shoemanpete said:


> All the advice given is very helpful, I have also been researching what to do. I am returning to UK in April for 5 weeks and hope to sell my rhd. Whether I buy a lhd in UK or here remains to be seen. I would like to get a Spanish reg car there if I can.
> If it helps anyone, I have heard of a couple of sneaky ways round avoiding importing a UK plated car.


1. Go to UK after 6 months with the car and keep your ferry ticket from the return trip, that is when the new 6 months can start. *That is likely to cost more than re-registering the car in the first place*
2. Go to Gibraltar for the day and get your passport stamped when you re-enter Spain. That is then the day you left the UK. *That is not the UK, its Gibraltar (is it not) and if that were remotely true there would be pages of adds in the local rags offering this service to the thousands of UK registered cars here in the CDS that have clearly been here for years, not months*


----------



## shoemanpete

I wasn't intending to suggest trips to UK just for that, some people go over regularly so could time a visit accordingly.
RE Gib, it's only what I heard from a friend. No-one is likely to publicise this as a service, it's just that it was suggested getting the passport stamp as a souvenier, which could then serve the purpose for the car.


----------



## jojo

shoemanpete said:


> I wasn't intending to suggest trips to UK just for that, some people go over regularly so could time a visit accordingly.
> RE Gib, it's only what I heard from a friend. No-one is likely to publicise this as a service, it's just that it was suggested getting the passport stamp as a souvenier, which could then serve the purpose for the car.
> -------------------------------------------------



You can only do the Gibraltar thing with a car that is registered in Gibraltar on Gibraltar plates!

Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9

Why not just do as the regulations require?
If you can afford to come to Spain and enjoy living here, why not just obey the very reasonable rules , rules similar to those in force in the UK?
Why spend so much time, effort and money trying to 'sneak' round these rules?
Whilst I don't regard it as the crime of the century, disregarding these rules seems a rather petty thing to do.
It's like working on the black....taking without putting in.
We all moan in the UK at how foreigners flout our laws and rules.
What makes it different here?


----------



## jojo

mrypg9 said:


> Why not just do as the regulations require?
> If you can afford to come to Spain and enjoy living here, why not just obey the very reasonable rules , rules similar to those in force in the UK?
> Why spend so much time, effort and money trying to 'sneak' round these rules?
> Whilst I don't regard it as the crime of the century, disregarding these rules seems a rather petty thing to do.
> It's like working on the black....taking without putting in.
> We all moan in the UK at how foreigners flout our laws and rules.
> What makes it different here?



WELL SAID!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Jaxx

karenangell said:


> buenos tardes
> 
> we were wondering whether we could bring our mondeo to spain when we come out. We do know that after 6 months you do have to have a spanish plate. Would it be best to buy a car in spain that already has a spanish plate, or buy one in england with a spanish plate?? Our car is an x reg and has been very reliable but as cars go it wont last forever. If we brought our car with us and applied for a spanish plate straight away how much would this be and how much are cars in spain are they very expensive. Would appreciate your views and advice please. Also i have british driving license would i have to apply for a different one in [email protected]@


Hi there,
We sold our Uk plated newish car before we came out here. We bought my old car with us to use whilst we looked for a Spanish car.It was the right thing for us to do as my old car didn't owe us anything and was cheaper than hiring a car.
Our friend bought a LHD car in the UK that was previously on a German plate. As he had not owned it for 6 months and as it was a 4 x 4 it cost him well over 2000 euros to get it matriculated and it was a very lengthy process.I see that driving a RHD car in Spain would restrict your view when overtaking? I have heard that the Spanish police like to pull over English cars to check that you have the correct documentation with you but we have not found that in the past few weeks that we used our UK plated car. All the best on your journey, it was certainly the best thing we ever did was come to live in Spain!


----------



## Alcalaina

shoemanpete said:


> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> 2. Go to Gibraltar for the day and get your passport stamped when you re-enter Spain. That is then the day you left the UK.


There are no passport stamps for EU citizens in Europe these days. At the Gibraltar border they barely glance at them.


----------



## mrypg9

Jaxx said:


> Hi there,
> We sold our Uk plated newish car before we came out here. We bought my old car with us to use whilst we looked for a Spanish car.It was the right thing for us to do as my old car didn't owe us anything and was cheaper than hiring a car.
> Our friend bought a LHD car in the UK that was previously on a German plate. As he had not owned it for 6 months and as it was a 4 x 4 it cost him well over 2000 euros to get it matriculated and it was a very lengthy process.I see that driving a RHD car in Spain would restrict your view when overtaking? I have heard that the Spanish police like to pull over English cars to check that you have the correct documentation with you but we have not found that in the past few weeks that we used our UK plated car. All the best on your journey, it was certainly the best thing we ever did was come to live in Spain!



Your friend should have checked out the rules before buying a car on German plates. There are plenty of cars available in the UK from reputable garages already on Spanish plates with all documentation needed to change ownership. I think it cost me around 160 euros to do that with my Spanish plated LandRover bought in the UK.
For a year I drove in Spain a BMW RHD UK plated car which was fully taxed and had a valid year-long MOT. It was a second vehicle so it didn't get a lot of use. When the tax and MOT ran out I had the car checked over at our local garage. 
I drove it when the LR was not available, i.e. when it went for an ITV or my partner needed it. These were rare occasions. 
On each occasion I was fully aware that although I was insured and the car was roadworthy, I was in breach of Spanish law. I was quite prepared to face any punishment. No 'sneaking'.
A couple of months after the MOT and tax expired I managed to sell the car to an English woman who said she would immediately transfer it to Spanish plates. It was not easy to find a buyer although it was an M3 convertible, a rather nice car...(remember your nice red M3, Jo)
One year later and the car is still on UK plates...my personalised plate which I could have got a few ££ for in the UK!!!!


----------



## Jaxx

Lawrence brown said:


> This a subject I have been thinking about myself.
> I dont want to hijack the thread, as this does relate to the original post.
> What do I need to do to buy a car? I have my NIE as I bought my house last October but I am not yet resident and I have been told I need proof of residence.
> I want to leave my Spanish car in Spain until I move over, as I have a lot of work to do on the house.
> At nearly £500 for two weeks car hire it would be the best solution for me.


We needed our passports, NIE and padron not residency certificate as although we reside in Spain we have not as yet applied for our residency!:ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica

Jaxx said:


> We needed our passports, NIE and padron not residency certificate as although we reside in Spain we have not as yet applied for our residency!:ranger:


the padrón, bills, rental contract or escritura would work as proof of residence/address


afaik you don't have to be 'resident' to buy a car:confused2:


although, of course, you shouldn't be on the padrón if not actually living here full time


----------



## Jaxx

gus-lopez said:


> They're ok whilst it's on UK plates but not acceptable for re-registration , although occasionally one gets passed. I know a chap who re-registered his with them, they got picked up on his next ITv & new headlights had to be fitted.


Hi gus,

My car has MOT but UK tax has now run out, presumably that means that i cannot now use my UK registered car in Spain for the remainder of the time i am legally allowed to?:confused2:


----------



## gus-lopez

Everyone else does ! Only problem you might have is if you are stopped by one who knows that it should have a tax disc. What is it you're looking to get rid of ?


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> Everyone else does ! Only problem you might have is if you are stopped by one who knows that it should have a tax disc. What is it you're looking to get rid of ?


but wouldn't any insurance be invalid if the MOT has run out:confused2:


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> but wouldn't any insurance be invalid if the MOT has run out:confused2:


It depends. The Road Traffic Act 1988 states that insurance companies must insure vehicles with no MOT or Road Tax. But that is a UK statute and we are in Spain......
People often wrongly assume that a car with no Tax or MOT must be uninsured but this is not so.
There are exceptions laid down in the 1988 Act, such as driving whilst disqualified.
That's why the insurance industry contributes to a fund to compensate victims of uninsured drivers.


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> but wouldn't any insurance be invalid if the MOT has run out:confused2:


It's the tax that's run out , the mot is still valid.


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> It's the tax that's run out , the mot is still valid.




that will teach me to

1. read a post properly before replying

2. not hit the submit button just because the doorbell rings


----------



## baldilocks

Alcalaina said:


> According to the British Embassy website:
> 
> "If you spend longer than six months of the year in Spain with your UK registered car, you must register your vehicle with the Spanish authorities. "
> 
> Driving licences and vehicles


PLEASE NOTE that the above website has been updated this morning!


----------



## Stravinsky

baldilocks said:


> PLEASE NOTE that the above website has been updated this morning!


As I understood the situation

The only thing I will say again, is if you have your UK licence registered to a UK address then it's perfectly possible to renew it in the UK.

In the same way, if you have a UK address it is perfectly possible to register with a UK doctor and access the NHS ... but thats for another thread one day I guess


----------



## Alcalaina

Stravinsky said:


> As I understood the situation
> 
> The only thing I will say again, is if you have your UK licence registered to a UK address then it's perfectly possible to renew it in the UK.
> 
> In the same way, if you have a UK address it is perfectly possible to register with a UK doctor and access the NHS ... but thats for another thread one day I guess


You aren't advocating this though surely? I mean, it´s perfectly possible to pretend you live in the UK when you actually live in Spain, but (a) it's fraud, and (b) why would anyone want to?


----------



## Stravinsky

Alcalaina said:


> You aren't advocating this though surely? I mean, it´s perfectly possible to pretend you live in the UK when you actually live in Spain, but (a) it's fraud, and (b) why would anyone want to?


Advocating what?
I'm just telling you that it is the case that it is done, because I know people that have done it. I know of people who have moved here and never de registered at their doctor also. Doesn't mean it's right, but it happens

I also know people who spend half the year here, and half the year in the UK.

And why is it fraud to have a proper and valid UK address to have your UK licence registered to, rather than an out of date one that you don't live at, which is what many people do?


----------



## jojo

Alcalaina said:


> You aren't advocating this though surely? I mean, it´s perfectly possible to pretend you live in the UK when you actually live in Spain, but (a) it's fraud, and (b) why would anyone want to?


 I think its only fraudulant and illegal if you dont actually live or have any access to the property in the UK. If you have a house/property in the UK that is not rented out to a third party and is essentially your UK home, then I guess you get the choice????? Thats my take on it?? Afterall we're talking about to countries within the EU, which is supposed to supersede boundaries ?????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

Stravinsky said:


> Advocating what?
> I'm just telling you that it is the case that it is done, because I know people that have done it. I know of people who have moved here and never de registered at their doctor also. Doesn't mean it's right, but it happens
> 
> I also know people who spend half the year here, and half the year in the UK.
> 
> And why is it fraud to have a proper and valid UK address to have your UK licence registered to, rather than an out of date one that you don't live at, which is what many people do?


Sorry, it looked like you were suggesting it as an option. If you still live half the year in the UK and will most likely move back there some day, then sure, it makes sense to continue to use that address. But as you say, there are people who live full time in Spain but use a relative´s address to nip back and get NHS treatment, which is fraud. The British complain about "foreigners" coming in and overloading NHS services, and that´s really no different.

As for the driving licence, I just don´t see why anyone would go through the hassle of using a false address in another country - apart from the legality of it. It´s not exactly difficult to get a Spanish one and comply with the very sensible safety lconditions, like regular sight and aptitude tests.


----------



## Stravinsky

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, it looked like you were suggesting it as an option. If you still live half the year in the UK and will most likely move back there some day, then sure, it makes sense to continue to use that address. But as you say, there are people who live full time in Spain but use a relative´s address to nip back and get NHS treatment, which is fraud. The British complain about "foreigners" coming in and overloading NHS services, and that´s really no different.
> 
> As for the driving licence, I just don´t see why anyone would go through the hassle of using a false address in another country - apart from the legality of it. It´s not exactly difficult to get a Spanish one and comply with the very sensible safety lconditions, like regular sight and aptitude tests.


Well yes, I have been telling people that for about 6 years (that it's fraud) but it doesnt detract from people doing it. As I said it's for another thread ... but although it's fraud, it doesnt make it right for someone who may have paid into the system all their life 

The driving licence ..... I'm not talking about a false address. The DVLA accepts that if you live abroad in Spain, that you can use your licence here .... even though it will have an incorrect address on it. By linking it to a valid UK address, such as I have done, at least the document is more genuine. With a UK driving licence in Spain you still have to comply with the regular sight and aptitude tests

UK or Spanish licence, its a matter of choice. I chose to keep my UK one, as I won't be in Spain forever. With a Spanish one if I move to France I have to change it again, or Holland, or wherever. This way, I dont have to change it


----------



## Johnfromoz

Alcalaina said:


> You aren't advocating this though surely? I mean, it´s perfectly possible to pretend you live in the UK when you actually live in Spain, but (a) it's fraud, and (b) why would anyone want to?


What makes you think that not updating your address on your driver's licence is fraud? At worst, it could be not updating your info or providing outdated information. Fraud is if you take out a loan in another person's name.

For most people Spanish licence is a hassle with regular eye and health tests. Also, there is a requirement that drivers from quite a number of countries have to sit for knowledge and driving tests. As for me, then I won't be able to drive a car back in Australia on a Spanish licence, since Aussie police have in their system that I have an Australian licence.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Johnfromoz said:


> What makes you think that not updating your address on your driver's licence is fraud? At worst, it could be not updating your info or providing outdated information. Fraud is if you take out a loan in another person's name.
> 
> For most people Spanish licence is a hassle with regular eye and health tests. Also, there is a requirement that drivers from quite a number of countries have to sit for knowledge and driving tests. As for me, then I won't be able to drive a car back in Australia on a Spanish licence, since Aussie police have in their system that I have an Australian licence.


A "hassle" that I'm quite happy for people to go through. A reasonable standard of health is essential if you're going out on the road in charge of a vehicle. If you don't care about yourself, think about others. I might be out on the road the day that someone who thought it was too much hassle to have a medical crashes his car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, as I'm sure people will be queuing up to tell you, look at the definition of fraud (Collins)

1. deliberate deception or cheating intended to gain an advantage,


----------



## baldilocks

Johnfromoz said:


> What makes you think that not updating your address on your driver's licence is fraud? At worst, it could be not updating your info or providing outdated information. Fraud is if you take out a loan in another person's name.
> 
> For most people Spanish licence is a hassle with regular eye and health tests. Also, there is a requirement that drivers from quite a number of countries have to sit for knowledge and driving tests. As for me, then I won't be able to drive a car back in Australia on a Spanish licence, since Aussie police have in their system that I have an Australian licence.


I'm glad that with your attitudes, you live in the Canaries. Please warn us if you are coming to the mainland so that we can either all stay indoors or go abroad for a holiday.


----------



## jojo

Am I wrong in thinking that John was simply stating his view that for most Spanish people the licence is a hassle????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that John was simply stating his view that for most Spanish people the licence is a hassle????
> 
> Jo xxx


I think he was - PW is right though in that it's a hassle that is worth it IMO

the eye & so on tests take minutes & a Spanish licence is so much more sensible if you are staying here

I can see how it would cause problems for Johnfromoz upon returning to OZ though

my oh was advised by car rental co's in the US that it would cause him problems - a Brit with a Spanish address confuses the hell out them - just imagine if he had a Spanish driving licence


----------



## Pesky Wesky

jojo said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that John was simply stating his view that for most Spanish people the licence is a hassle????
> 
> Jo xxx


But why is it a hassle??
If you have a Spanish license you have a medical when your license runs out, after 10 years. Possibly more frequently as you get older, I forget. As you know the medical is an eye test and playing around on a machine for _maximum_ 10 mins. Diabetics and possibly other have different rules to follow.
Is that a hassle?
Is it so different from other countries? 
Have you ever heard of someone with a Spanish license complain?
Genuine questions. I don't think it's a hassle. Do others?
(I took my test here, have a spanish license and am ok with that)


----------



## baldilocks

jojo said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that John was simply stating his view that for most Spanish people the licence is a hassle????
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't think Spanish people do consider it a hassle, it is just the way it is, like taking the car for its ITV or for UK residents to take the car for its MOT, going to the Post Office for the Car Tax, etc. - it's just what you have to do to stay within the law. 

Unfortunately, in UK there are too many people on the road who, if they had to have eyesight tests and medicals before the age of 70, would not be allowed to drive. The Spanish system is better. 

Out of interest, I have recently changed my licence to Spanish one and wan't required to have a medical or eyesight test, nor does my licence say that I should wear spectacles when driving, whereas my UK licence said I should and that meant also having a spare pair with me in the car.


----------



## xabiaxica

baldilocks said:


> I don't think Spanish people do consider it a hassle, it is just the way it is, like taking the car for its ITV or for UK residents to take the car for its MOT, going to the Post Office for the Car Tax, etc. - it's just what you have to do to stay within the law.
> 
> Unfortunately, in UK there are too many people on the road who, if they had to have eyesight tests and medicals before the age of 70, would not be allowed to drive. The Spanish system is better.
> 
> Out of interest, I have recently changed my licence to Spanish one and wan't required to have a medical or eyesight test, nor does my licence say that I should wear spectacles when driving, whereas my UK licence said I should and that meant also having a spare pair with me in the car.


I totally agree - & of course the Spanish don't see it as a hassle - it's just the foreigners who aren't used to the system who do


----------



## Stravinsky

baldilocks said:


> I don't think Spanish people do consider it a hassle, it is just the way it is, like taking the car for its ITV or for UK residents to take the car for its MOT, going to the Post Office for the Car Tax, etc. - it's just what you have to do to stay within the law.
> 
> Unfortunately, in UK there are too many people on the road who, if they had to have eyesight tests and medicals before the age of 70, would not be allowed to drive. The Spanish system is better.
> 
> Out of interest, I have recently changed my licence to Spanish one and wan't required to have a medical or eyesight test, nor does my licence say that I should wear spectacles when driving, whereas my UK licence said I should and that meant also having a spare pair with me in the car.


Can I say again .......... If you have a UK licence you still have to take the medical tests that a Spanish licence holder requires. There is no difference here.

I'm not sure what the problem is tbh. It's personal choice, as I said. I made a choice to keep my UK one. It's not illegal, theres nothing wrong with doing it this way, and as long as you comply with Spanish regulations then I dont see the problem at all. 

I cut and pasted this, but I own the copyright

*To drive in Spain you must have*

- A current driving licence
- A valid Passport
- Valid Insurance
- All vehicle documents relating to the car
- The above should all be originals, although you can have copies legally certified at your town hall and they will then suffice

- Two EU approved, red warning triangles
- Reflective jackets for all seats in the car that must be worn by all outside the car at anytime if you have to stop on the road, day or night. You must be able to access them from inside the car so they can be put on before getting out and also must be visible from outside the car, such as in the rear seat pockets.
- A set of spare bulbs and together with necessary tools
- A spare pair of glasses, should you wear them
- If your car is a GB reg, then you will need either the EU GB registration plates or a GB sticker on the rear of your car

- Recommended, but not mandatory is a First Aid kit and a fire extinguisher

*Seatbelt rules*

- Seatbelts are compulsory in the front and rear of the car and not wearing them will result in fines.
- Children under 12 are not allowed in the front seats unless they are over 150 cms in height. In the back if they are under this height they will require an approved seat
- Dogs must be restrained or anchored at all times


*EU driving licences - Medical requirements*

If you have an EU licence (or indeed a Spanish licence) you will need to hold a medical certificate and the examination periods for these are as follows:

Drivers aged:
18 to 45 years - every 10 years
45 - 70 years - every 5 years
70 and above - every 2 years

So your EU photo licence is acceptable here, but it must be backed up by a valid medical certificate. Contact Trafico for your local centre, although most private medical centres carry them out at quite low cost


----------



## xabiaxica

Stravinsky said:


> Can I say again .......... If you have a UK licence you still have to take the medical tests that a Spanish licence holder requires. There is no difference here.
> 
> big snip



where does that leave JohnfromOz & other aussies?

look what I just found


> Driving in Spain as a resident
> 
> There is no agreement between Australia and Spain on the exchange of Australian State or Territory Driving Licences for Spanish Driving Licences.
> 
> It is possible for Australians residing in Spain to drive if they hold a valid Australian State or Territory Driving Licence and a valid International Driver's Licence for a period of 6 months from the date of entry. On expiry of this period, the Australian driver’s licence is no longer valid; the person must therefore obtain a Spanish driver’s licence.
> 
> To obtain an International Driver’s license contact your relevant State or Territory Automobile Club, such as the NRMA, RACV, RACQ etc.
> 
> To obtain a Spanish driver’s licence please contact the nearest Spanish Directorate-General of Traffic (Dirección General de Trafico) Office or a local driving school. You will be required to sit theoretical and practical tests.
> 
> Note: In Spain, as of 01 May 2008, driving without a licence is a criminal offence, and punishable with imprisonment. Furthermore, driving without a licence could render your vehicle insurance, including compulsory third party insurance, null and void.



from here Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia


----------



## gus-lopez

xabiachica said:


> where does that leave JohnfromOz & other aussies?
> 
> look what I just found
> 
> 
> from here Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia


Like the U.S. citizens, & othet non-eu , they've got to take & pass a spanish driving test.


----------



## Stravinsky

xabiachica said:


> where does that leave JohnfromOz & other aussies?
> 
> look what I just found
> 
> 
> from here Driving in Spain - Embajada de Australia


Yes, thats been the case for as long as I remember ....... Basically if there isnt an inter country agreement on licences then they have a limited period.


----------



## shoemanpete

Hi, me again....
Going back a few weeks, we discussed buying a LHD car here or in UK. Today I was advised by a knowledgeable gent, not to buy a Spanish plated car in UK as there is no guarantee about previous debts on it and the previous owner has to be present to do the transfer. He says I should buy a UK reg car and import it here. Being resident I cannot get out of paying import duty. 
Comments please - also.......what are the general costs on importing a car, say a 1.8, 6 yr old, costing about 6000. 

Cheers all.


----------



## baldilocks

shoemanpete said:


> Hi, me again....
> Going back a few weeks, we discussed buying a LHD car here or in UK. Today I was advised by a knowledgeable gent, not to buy a Spanish plated car in UK as there is no guarantee about previous debts on it and the previous owner has to be present to do the transfer. He says I should buy a UK reg car and import it here. Being resident I cannot get out of paying import duty.
> Comments please - also.......what are the general costs on importing a car, say a 1.8, 6 yr old, costing about 6000.
> 
> Cheers all.


You may have gathered from previous posts that the best option is to buy a car here. Always look at what the locals drive around in. If there is a preponderance of a particular type of vehicle then that is the one that is best suited to where you (plan to) live and will take into account the tightness of corners and the narrowness of streets. Here it is the Berlingo/Partner/Kangoo type of vehicle that is the most popular. This also has the positive side effect that there is always a secondhand demand for your car when you want to change.


----------



## VFR

shoemanpete said:


> Hi, me again....
> Going back a few weeks, we discussed buying a LHD car here or in UK. Today I was advised by a knowledgeable gent, not to buy a Spanish plated car in UK as there is no guarantee about previous debts on it and the previous owner has to be present to do the transfer. He says I should buy a UK reg car and import it here. Being resident I cannot get out of paying import duty.
> Comments please - also.......what are the general costs on importing a car, say a 1.8, 6 yr old, costing about 6000.
> 
> Cheers all.


Buy a Spanish car, in Spain !
Or am I missing something ?


----------



## shoemanpete

Baldilocks.....I like your logic. Thanks
Playamonte....I only mentioned buying in UK as we are there in May so could buy and then have a car to bring stuff back with us.


----------



## star77

Jaxx said:


> Hi there,
> We sold our Uk plated newish car before we came out here. We bought my old car with us to use whilst we looked for a Spanish car.It was the right thing for us to do as my old car didn't owe us anything and was cheaper than hiring a car.
> Our friend bought a LHD car in the UK that was previously on a German plate. As he had not owned it for 6 months and as it was a 4 x 4 it cost him well over 2000 euros to get it matriculated and it was a very lengthy process.I see that driving a RHD car in Spain would restrict your view when overtaking? I have heard that the Spanish police like to pull over English cars to check that you have the correct documentation with you but we have not found that in the past few weeks that we used our UK plated car. All the best on your journey, it was certainly the best thing we ever did was come to live in Spain!


What will you do with your old RHD when you've found a new car? We're in a similar situation: have an 11 year old car. Bought it second hand 2 1/2 years ago for €1,300 so it doesn't owe us anything. 
Would probably re-register in Spain but for the fact that it doesn't have air con and the driver's window doesn't roll down! I presume there would be no market for selling it in Spain but it would be handy to have for the first few weeks while we're getting settled. Can't afford a new car so scrappage deal not an option.
Don't think we'd have many takers for it here in Luxembourg either, even though it's on Luxembourg plates and has a valid MOT equivalent it's RHD and most people living here wouldn't be caught dead in an 11 year old car!!
Any ideas?


----------



## shoemanpete

star77 said:


> What will you do with your old RHD when you've found a new car? We're in a similar situation: have an 11 year old car. Bought it second hand 2 1/2 years ago for €1,300 so it doesn't owe us anything.
> Would probably re-register in Spain but for the fact that it doesn't have air con and the driver's window doesn't roll down! I presume there would be no market for selling it in Spain but it would be handy to have for the first few weeks while we're getting settled. Can't afford a new car so scrappage deal not an option.
> Don't think we'd have many takers for it here in Luxembourg either, even though it's on Luxembourg plates and has a valid MOT equivalent it's RHD and most people living here wouldn't be caught dead in an 11 year old car!!
> Any ideas?


I intend to sell the car whilst there and if I don't buy in UK, then fly back and buy one here.


----------



## elconde

*importing car*

hi guys I think that you probably covered this one but I been reading loads of things and I can't really find a precise answer.
I live in Uk but I'm Spanish, I never lived in Spain but I have a spanish Passport and a DNI. I'm meant to move to Spain as my work decided to send me there. I can see that I could get a better deal if I buy a UK registered LHD than buying the car in Spain particularly prestige cars; I would need to move back fairly soon if I buy the car next week and move there in 1-2 months would I have to pay import duty because the car hasn't been in my name for more than 6 months? 
I'm aware I should be doing the reregistration in the first 60 days or if not I would have to pay the import tax but if you bought the car just before moving isn't that also an issue.
thanks in advance


----------



## xicoalc

elconde said:


> hi guys I think that you probably covered this one but I been reading loads of things and I can't really find a precise answer.
> I live in Uk but I'm Spanish, I never lived in Spain but I have a spanish Passport and a DNI. I'm meant to move to Spain as my work decided to send me there. I can see that I could get a better deal if I buy a UK registered LHD than buying the car in Spain particularly prestige cars; I would need to move back fairly soon if I buy the car next week and move there in 1-2 months would I have to pay import duty because the car hasn't been in my name for more than 6 months?
> I'm aware I should be doing the reregistration in the first 60 days or if not I would have to pay the import tax but if you bought the car just before moving isn't that also an issue.
> thanks in advance


You have to own the vehicle for 6 months prior to transfering it to Spanish plates in order to import it tax free. Obviously you are Spanish not British but I think the same rules will apply. I am British but live here, work here, pay my taxes etc and ALL my affairs are Spanish. I was thinking of doing the same as you but I was told that I would have to pay taxes (but for me it might be because I am already resident in Spain).... I thought I knew a lot about importing cars but the honest answer is I am not 100% sure but i _think _you would not be able to do it, regardless of nationality if you have owned the car less than six months (and they do check the date the vehicle was transfered to you on the UK car log book).


----------



## gus-lopez

Try & find one that's still on spanish plates. There was quite a few about a few weeks ago when I was looking. That way you 've only got to pay the % for a normal transfer.


----------



## TheHendersons

Does anyone know of a reputable car dealer on the costas?


----------



## TheHendersons

Or actually, anyone selling a car €3000 under pm me


----------



## shoemanpete

TheHendersons said:


> Does anyone know of a reputable car dealer on the costas?


We are now in UK for a few weeks (lovely weather by the way) and started the car search. I discovered to my pleasure only last Sat, that I can own the lhd car for 6 mnths on UK plates and then import it free of duty, as the thread said just recently but only just seen it. I originally thought you had to reside with it in UK for 6 mnths. Trouble is, there's not a lot of choice for what we want at this time, so may end up buying in Spain on our return. Buying in Spain may be better as at least you can get a 1yr warranty for what its worth, buying in UK you get nowt!

You are all aware I guess that Spain is acting illegally in charging this import tax happily whilst that revenue outstrips the EU fines it pays.

I only hope I can sell my car before the end May. Ebay I am told should be worth trying.


----------



## anski

What's the story if you bring a Tenerife registered car to Spain to reside?


----------



## elconde

shoemanpete said:


> We are now in UK for a few weeks (lovely weather by the way) and started the car search. I discovered to my pleasure only last Sat, that I can own the lhd car for 6 mnths on UK plates and then import it free of duty, as the thread said just recently but only just seen it. I originally thought you had to reside with it in UK for 6 mnths. Trouble is, there's not a lot of choice for what we want at this time, so may end up buying in Spain on our return. Buying in Spain may be better as at least you can get a 1yr warranty for what its worth, buying in UK you get nowt!
> 
> You are all aware I guess that Spain is acting illegally in charging this import tax happily whilst that revenue outstrips the EU fines it pays.
> 
> I only hope I can sell my car before the end May. Ebay I am told should be worth trying.


apparently is not owning the car for 6 month if you're already residing in Spain if you already have residence in Spain no mater how much time you wait if you don't register the car in the next 60 days and or owned the car for 6 months you would need to pay the import duty


----------



## elconde

steve_in_spain said:


> You have to own the vehicle for 6 months prior to transfering it to Spanish plates in order to import it tax free. Obviously you are Spanish not British but I think the same rules will apply. I am British but live here, work here, pay my taxes etc and ALL my affairs are Spanish. I was thinking of doing the same as you but I was told that I would have to pay taxes (but for me it might be because I am already resident in Spain).... I thought I knew a lot about importing cars but the honest answer is I am not 100% sure but i _think _you would not be able to do it, regardless of nationality if you have owned the car less than six months (and they do check the date the vehicle was transfered to you on the UK car log book).


Thanks steve but if I buy it in the mane of my girlfriend who won't register in spain as she won't worl I can wait the 6 months then get her the NIE and make the transfer to my name and pay the normal % of a transfer!! am I right? this would save me at least €3-4K 
Cheers


----------



## baldilocks

shoemanpete said:


> We are now in UK for a few weeks (lovely weather by the way) and started the car search. I discovered to my pleasure only last Sat, that I can own the lhd car for 6 mnths on UK plates and then import it free of duty, as the thread said just recently but only just seen it. I originally thought you had to reside with it in UK for 6 mnths. Trouble is, there's not a lot of choice for what we want at this time, so may end up buying in Spain on our return. Buying in Spain may be better as at least you can get a 1yr warranty for what its worth, buying in UK you get nowt!
> 
> You are all aware I guess that Spain is acting illegally in charging this import tax happily whilst that revenue outstrips the EU fines it pays.
> 
> I only hope I can sell my car before the end May. Ebay I am told should be worth trying.


Surely, if you own it on UK plates, you will still have to pay a whacking great lump to matriculate it here, irrespective of whether is is LHD or RHD. 

All this trying to beat the system doesn't seem worth the hassle. Why not just buy here in Spain with the benefits of an already Spanish plated car, an ITV and a dealer's 12 or even 24 month warranty. It sounds much cheaper in the long run. 

As for the dealer's warranty, we found ours was honoured after 18 months when we had a steering pump go. If you go to a reputable dealer, you should have no problem but if you try going to "Honest Sam" a backstreet Brit, then on your own head be it. Bear in mind that you are more likely to get ripped off by a Brit than by a Spaniard.


----------



## Guest

baldilocks said:


> If you go to a reputable dealer, you should have no problem but if you try going to "Honest Sam" a backstreet Brit, then on your own head be it. Bear in mind that you are more likely to get ripped off by a Brit than by a Spaniard.


*sigh* Do you flog yourself with birch each night for being British, such is your disdain for the British race? 

In my, and everyone professional I know here, experience I have been ripped off, messed around and let down by considerably more Spaniards than any other race.


----------



## baldilocks

ShinyAndy said:


> *sigh* Do you flog yourself with birch each night for being British, such is your disdain for the British race?
> 
> In my, and everyone professional I know here, experience I have been ripped off, messed around and let down by considerably more Spaniards than any other race.


Perhaps that's because you are surrounded by them but we have had two here very recently, who asked another Brit for the money for materials for a new roof (some 5000€) then scarpered with the money. Spaniards just fail to turn up, I know which I'd prefer!


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> Perhaps that's because you are surrounded by them but we have had two here very recently, who asked another Brit for the money for materials for a new roof (some 5000€) then scarpered with the money. Spaniards just fail to turn up, I know which I'd prefer!


You're generalising again!!!
We've been ripped off by a Brit, South American, a Moroccan and had our kindly natures taken advantage of by Germans. We were naive. A friend was robbed last week by a Spaniard. He knew he was Spanish as he (the friend) has lived in Spain and South America and is a fluent Spanish speaker.
Our gardener who is Spanish is extremely idle but very kind. 
To paraphrase George Orwell, my favourite writer:' It is not given to one nation to have all the vices'.
Or, one might add, all the virtues.


----------



## anski

mrypg9 said:


> You're generalising again!!!
> We've been ripped off by a Brit, South American, a Moroccan and had our kindly natures taken advantage of by Germans. We were naive. A friend was robbed last week by a Spaniard. He knew he was Spanish as he (the friend) has lived in Spain and South America and is a fluent Spanish speaker.
> Our gardener who is Spanish is extremely idle but very kind.
> To paraphrase George Orwell, my favourite writer:' It is not given to one nation to have all the vices'.
> Or, one might add, all the virtues.


Exactly- Conmen come in all shapes, sizes & nationalities. They are just individuals that can outsmart you until they get caught & end up behind bars.


----------



## almendros

shoemanpete said:


> You are all aware I guess that Spain is acting illegally in charging this import tax happily whilst that revenue outstrips the EU fines it pays.
> 
> .


It is not an import tax, it is the tax that everyone in Spain pays when they register a new car. It's a registration tax not an import tax.

With a new car it is included in the total price you pay. If you reregister a car from outside Spain you pay it at the time of registration (based on the current value).

It is most certainly not illegal - many EU countries have this tax.


----------



## anski

almendros said:


> It is not an import tax, it is the tax that everyone in Spain pays when they register a new car. It's a registration tax not an import tax.
> 
> With a new car it is included in the total price you pay. If you reregister a car from outside Spain you pay it at the time of registration (based on the current value).
> 
> It is most certainly not illegal - many EU countries have this tax.


Is this tax called IVA? when we bought a Spanish plated car from Madrid many years ago we paid IVA & we both had NIE's at the time. I think it was about 30,000 pesetas at the time.

Later we decided to return to NZ & not being able to get a reasonable price for the car we paid NZ$ 2,000 GST (which is goods& services tax) because we had only owned it for 9 months.


----------



## xabiaxica

anski said:


> Is this tax called IVA? when we bought a Spanish plated car from Madrid many years ago we paid IVA & we both had NIE's at the time. I think it was about 30,000 pesetas at the time.
> 
> Later we decided to return to NZ & not being able to get a reasonable price for the car we paid NZ$ 2,000 GST (which is goods& services tax) because we had only owned it for 9 months.


no, IVA is the purchase tax - like VAT in the UK


the rules & taxes have probably changed out of all recognition since the days of the peseta!!


----------



## galizaian

cars are expensive in this part of Spain, a Spanish friend is hunting autotrader just now and reckons even with the cost of the ferry etc he will save 1-2000 euros compared with buying here and he is looking at cars for around 5000k. If you can find what you want on Spanish plates in the Uk they can be cheap and it would avoid the import but importing is fairly easy and cost me about 4- 500 euros if I remember correctly although I talked to a chap last week who had paid 1000 euros for importing an older and smaller car, be careful not to get ripped off. If you intend staying over 6 months I believe you should start the importation process with in two months. You need a technical sheet ficha technica I think it was from a mechanic, this cost me 70euros a year or so ago and lists all of the specifications of the car, then an ITV (MOT) for metriculation then I would advise get an asesoria to do the rest of the paper work. I was told that right hand drive cars are officially limited to 80kph but no one seem to bother about that. Your British licence should be an international one however you can not register a British licence to a foreign address so should sit the Spanish driving test and apply for a Spanish one unless you have an address in the UK, I think within 6 months although again that has not been a problem either. It does pay to keep your passport, paper and card licence, all insurance and registration documents with you at all times - if you are stopped and do not have a driving licence on you they will impound your car.

hasta pronto






karenangell said:


> buenos tardes
> 
> we were wondering whether we could bring our mondeo to spain when we come out. We do know that after 6 months you do have to have a spanish plate. Would it be best to buy a car in spain that already has a spanish plate, or buy one in england with a spanish plate?? Our car is an x reg and has been very reliable but as cars go it wont last forever. If we brought our car with us and applied for a spanish plate straight away how much would this be and how much are cars in spain are they very expensive. Would appreciate your views and advice please. Also i have british driving license would i have to apply for a different one in [email protected]@


----------



## baldilocks

galizaian said:


> "Your British licence should be an international one however you can not register a British licence to a foreign address so should sit the Spanish driving test and apply for a Spanish one "


WRONG
What you do is go to your local DGT office and apply for an exchange of licence to a Spanish one (costs around 62€). Go to
Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Jefaturas Provinciales : Jefaturas
to find your nearest DGT office.


----------



## galizaian

Brilliant ta we were obviously misinformed here.




baldilocks said:


> WRONG
> What you do is go to your local DGT office and apply for an exchange of licence to a Spanish one (costs around 62€). Go to
> Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Jefaturas Provinciales : Jefaturas
> to find your nearest DGT office.


----------



## natalieml

Hmmm am feeling quite qualified to answer this one as we bought a left hand drive in the UK before we came over. In fact our car was originally purchased in Malaga then the owner got sick went back to the UK and registered the car on UK plates. So a few observations we have found ........

You need to own the car for 6 months while you are in the UK to avoid paying an import tax (now there are plenty of people here who will tell me the Spanish call it something else but I am blonde and in effect it is an import tax). We purchased the car just over 6 months before we came to live here. So far so good 

To get the car back on Spanish plates I needed my NIE number - long story here as I applied in London and it never arrived but after lots of help (thanks JoJo) I got a copy of my NIE number only to get the original arrive in the post 3 days later (after applying in London 7 months prior). Grrrr but so far so good.

You need a Gestor - I was recxommended an excellent one in Arroyo de la Mielb who quoted 600 including their fees, my road tax, new number plates and re-resistration in Andalucia. Again sounds straighforward ....

So I took all the paper work, filled in the forms paid €200 deposit and waited for traffico to give me adate for my ITV (MOT - if it passes I get the Spanish plates and job done) but I waitied and waited, went on holiday and still nothing .... 

My Gestor said Traffico consider my car a Spanish car pretending to be an English car as it has to go back on it's original Spanish plate so therefore they vwanted all the fees paid in advance. So we thougt all been OK we would pay the fees - this was 8 weeks ago and still nothing.

The issues is we need a special dosument from Traffico to take the car for it's ITV and it would appear that as the car is Spanish (although pretending to be English) that Traffico has not done this before! Finally after my Gestor subitting my documentation up to 2 times a week in all the different formats that Traffico have asked for that finally they have accepted my documents. My Gestor ahs the patience of a saint!! So....... now I am waiting fora date for my ITV.

To give you an idea I started this process in January. It is frustrating , slow and at times unbearable but I am determined to get there in the end.

What you need to decide is whether your car is worth changing to Spanish plates. We have not had the expense of new headlights etc.. as the car is Spansih and ahs Spanish headlights. 

Keep us updated and best of luck x






karenangell said:


> buenos tardes
> 
> we were wondering whether we could bring our mondeo to spain when we come out. We do know that after 6 months you do have to have a spanish plate. Would it be best to buy a car in spain that already has a spanish plate, or buy one in england with a spanish plate?? Our car is an x reg and has been very reliable but as cars go it wont last forever. If we brought our car with us and applied for a spanish plate straight away how much would this be and how much are cars in spain are they very expensive. Would appreciate your views and advice please. Also i have british driving license would i have to apply for a different one in [email protected]@


----------



## Merseybob

"To give you an idea I started this process in January. It is frustrating , slow and at times unbearable but I am determined to get there in the end."

Four months! Well that doesn't seem too bad in "Manyana Land"

Seriously though things do seem to take a while, although we got spoilt as buying the house only took about 4 weeks.!!

Hope you get your ITV sorted soon.


----------



## Shelagh

*Forgive me if I've missed something in the last 10 pages*

Although I'm a Brit, I've been living in France for the last 15 years, so my car has the steering wheel in the right (aka left) place. I know that a lot of the cost and hassle in re-registering is caused by the headlights etc. How much of that would I save getting a French car re-registered? I believe I have a valid reason to put up with hassle, though cost always has to be considered seriously. 

I live in the wilds of the south of France and I want to move to the Canaries - with my cat, Kozi. Public transport is going to be simply horrendous, with trains, taxis and at least one change of plane if not more, and my cat will be stuck in a little travelling basket for many, many hours during 2-3 days, far away from anyone she knows. How will she even go to the loo???  On the other hand, if I keep the car then we can take a leisurely trip to the south of Spain (letting her out of her basket for pee-pauses en route and staying in cat-friendly hotels), then a ferry to the islands with her in a big crate with all mod cons. clap2: says Kozi!)

Does anyone have any help for me in terms of re-registering costs? Hassle I can cope with in large quantities (as anyone who has ever lived in France will understand!).

Thanks (from Kozi too)

Shelagh


----------



## gus-lopez

Shelagh said:


> Although I'm a Brit, I've been living in France for the last 15 years, so my car has the steering wheel in the right (aka left) place. I know that a lot of the cost and hassle in re-registering is caused by the headlights etc. How much of that would I save getting a French car re-registered? I believe I have a valid reason to put up with hassle, though cost always has to be considered seriously.
> 
> I live in the wilds of the south of France and I want to move to the Canaries - with my cat, Kozi. Public transport is going to be simply horrendous, with trains, taxis and at least one change of plane if not more, and my cat will be stuck in a little travelling basket for many, many hours during 2-3 days, far away from anyone she knows. How will she even go to the loo???  On the other hand, if I keep the car then we can take a leisurely trip to the south of Spain (letting her out of her basket for pee-pauses en route and staying in cat-friendly hotels), then a ferry to the islands with her in a big crate with all mod cons. clap2: says Kozi!)
> 
> Does anyone have any help for me in terms of re-registering costs? Hassle I can cope with in large quantities (as anyone who has ever lived in France will understand!).
> 
> Thanks (from Kozi too)
> 
> Shelagh


200€ for the ITV / Ficha tecnica
Tax on the depreciated value of the vehicle will vary depending on age , make & model & original value. It used to be 4% of the depreciated value on vehicles under 2litre & 8% over 2litres but I believe that it's on the emissions now. There would be no tax due if you do the re-matriculation within 30 days of signing on the padron. Comes under personal possessions.
Road tax , depends on local council. It varies from one to another.
If you used a gestoria instead of doing it yourself that should be no more than 150€.


----------



## mrypg9

I would advise anyone intending to bring a car to Spain to buy a LHD vehicle which is already on Spanish plates from a reputable UK dealer in LHD vehicles - there is an extremely reputable one in Basingstoke.
Make sure the car comes with a copy of the former owner's passport and NIE and you may need the former owner's address to sign the trafico transfer document if that has not already been done.
Then take all those dovcuments plus any other documents related to the vehicle to a gestor who will complete the transfer for you.
I think we paid 160 euros, can't remember the exact amount but it was worth every cent.


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> I would advise anyone intending to bring a car to Spain to buy a LHD vehicle which is already on Spanish plates from a reputable UK dealer in LHD vehicles - there is an extremely reputable one in Basingstoke.
> Make sure the car comes with a copy of the former owner's passport and NIE and you may need the former owner's address to sign the trafico transfer document if that has not already been done.
> Then take all those dovcuments plus any other documents related to the vehicle to a gestor who will complete the transfer for you.
> I think we paid 160 euros, can't remember the exact amount but it was worth every cent.


she's coming from France - it's already a LHD


----------



## Shelagh

*Thank for your quick reply*

Thanks Gus-Lopez,
Doesn't sound too off-putting and with these gestors around at reasonable fees it does rather look as though you just hit these issues with a reasonable amount of money and they go away. That's the problem in France - these problems just don't get sorted, and you can run round in circles being passed from one bored civil-servant to another for ages and ages - and no amount of money will help you.
Looking forward tremendously to the move.
Shelagh


----------



## jojo

Shelagh said:


> Thanks Gus-Lopez,
> Doesn't sound too off-putting and with these gestors around at reasonable fees it does rather look as though you just hit these issues with a reasonable amount of money and they go away. That's the problem in France - these problems just don't get sorted, and you can run round in circles being passed from one bored civil-servant to another for ages and ages - and no amount of money will help you.
> Looking forward tremendously to the move.
> Shelagh


I would say IME that sounds exactly like Spain LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> she's coming from France - it's already a LHD



But that is in a sense irrelevant as the paperwork required would be the same surely?
I didn't go back to the OP but there was a query about bringing a car from the UK wasn't there?
When I read of the hassle some people have had I think my totally trouble-free experience is one that some might like to emulate.


----------



## bjhesol

Do not forget that a British car has the steering wheel on the opposite side of a Spanish car. You will have reduced visibility of a car with the steering wheel on the "wrong" side. Sell ​​car, buy a new one.


----------



## Robbo & Griff

I am going to Spain tomorrow we have bought a Spanish registered car with all the required paper work, the company i used is in Nottingham, i cant post a link yet how ever if you search for L H D cars on e bay you will find a dealer or two. paid a little over the odds but going to save a packet on not having to register the car in Spain 

Ian


----------



## mrypg9

Robbo & Griff said:


> I am going to Spain tomorrow we have bought a Spanish registered car with all the required paper work, the company i used is in Nottingham, i cant post a link yet how ever if you search for L H D cars on e bay you will find a dealer or two. paid a little over the odds but going to save a packet on not having to register the car in Spain
> 
> Ian


Have you got the Solicitud with the previous owner's witnessed signature as well as a photocopy of the previous owner's passport and NIE document and have you checked that the vehicle has no outstanding unpaid fines?
When I bought my Spanish-registered car I had all the paperwork apart from the signed Solicitud but the company I bougt the car from contacted the owner for me, passed on the Solicitud for her to sign and returned it for me to take to Trafico.


----------



## Robbo & Griff

Hello 
Yes we have all the information / paper work and carried out my own check on the car as well and all is clear no embargoes etc...


----------



## el pescador

Say I bought a Spanish registered car from one of these uk outlets , do I have to pay export fees ?
What about buying privately from another eu country?


----------



## mrypg9

el pescador said:


> Say I bought a Spanish registered car from one of these uk outlets , do I have to pay export fees ?
> What about buying privately from another eu country?


Well, I didn't when I bought mine as the vehicle hadn't been declared exported from Spain in the first place.
Few such cars are as they are usually driven from Spain, France or wherever by the owner and are resold and driven back to Europe within a month or two.


----------



## Maureen47

Is it worth buying a LHD spanish registered car in the UK and driving it to Spain when you move , second hand cars seem real expensive in Spain but dont know if there are any hidden costs I am not aware of ?


----------



## mrypg9

maureen47 said:


> Is it worth buying a LHD spanish registered car in the UK and driving it to Spain when you move , second hand cars seem real expensive in Spain but dont know if there are any hidden costs I am not aware of ?


It suited me to do so as I needed a 4x4 for our drive down to Spain across Europe with dog and a few bits and pieces we needed until the removal truck brought our furniture etc and I didn't want to buy in the Czech Republic where I was living so I bought from a UK firm and had the vehicle driven to me in the CR at a reasonable cost.

We certainly paid much less for the vehicle than if I had bought it in Spain and I can't remember how much it cost to have it transferred to my name but I think it wasn't that much, around 100€- I used a gestor.

I bought from a recommended specialist dealer who as I said in my previous post had all the paperwork from the previous owner.

So yes I think we did save a couple of thousand euros at least. We still have the vehicle, had it over six years and itwas a couple of years old when we bought it. We intend to get a slightly newer model next year and may well consider using the same UK company for the replacement but asking my son to sort it out and bring the vehicle to Spain as he is interested in buying our somewhat scratched and dented LR for use when at his place here.

Buying a Spanish platee LHD in the UK is straightforward and is certainly an option to be considered.


----------



## baldilocks

maureen47 said:


> Is it worth buying a LHD spanish registered car in the UK and driving it to Spain when you move , second hand cars seem real expensive in Spain but dont know if there are any hidden costs I am not aware of ?


What you do have to question is how will you get it fixed if anything goes wrong? Buying in Spain from a main dealer, you are likely to get a warranty that will be worth-while rather than one from a dealer in UK that won't be worth the paper it is written on, unless you can get the vehicle back to UK to get the problem fixed. Second-hand vehicles in Spain do seem to be more expensive but they won't have anything like the salt corrosion that UK vehicles are likely to have simply because, unless you are in a Spanish area that suffers a lot of ice and snow, they don't use much, if any salt.

My view is buy one here, at least you can take it back if you have problems. BUT be aware Arthur Daley has branches here as well so use a reputable dealer.


----------



## Maureen47

baldilocks said:


> What you do have to question is how will you get it fixed if anything goes wrong? Buying in Spain from a main dealer, you are likely to get a warranty that will be worth-while rather than one from a dealer in UK that won't be worth the paper it is written on, unless you can get the vehicle back to UK to get the problem fixed. Second-hand vehicles in Spain do seem to be more expensive but they won't have anything like the salt corrosion that UK vehicles are likely to have simply because, unless you are in a Spanish area that suffers a lot of ice and snow, they don't use much, if any salt.
> 
> My view is buy one here, at least you can take it back if you have problems. BUT be aware Arthur Daley has branches here as well so use a reputable dealer.


Not too worried about that side of things as OH works in motor trade so fixing and checking anything we buy is not a prob, so maybe worthwhile getting the right car in the UK ?


----------



## Maureen47

mrypg9 said:


> It suited me to do so as I needed a 4x4 for our drive down to Spain across Europe with dog and a few bits and pieces we needed until the removal truck brought our furniture etc and I didn't want to buy in the Czech Republic where I was living so I bought from a UK firm and had the vehicle driven to me in the CR at a reasonable cost.
> 
> We certainly paid much less for the vehicle than if I had bought it in Spain and I can't remember how much it cost to have it transferred to my name but I think it wasn't that much, around 100€- I used a gestor.
> 
> I bought from a recommended specialist dealer who as I said in my previous post had all the paperwork from the previous owner.
> 
> So yes I think we did save a couple of thousand euros at least. We still have the vehicle, had it over six years and itwas a couple of years old when we bought it. We intend to get a slightly newer model next year and may well consider using the same UK company for the replacement but asking my son to sort it out and bring the vehicle to Spain as he is interested in buying our somewhat scratched and dented LR for use when at his place here.
> 
> Buying a Spanish platee LHD in the UK is straightforward and is certainly an option to be considered.[/QUO
> 
> Thanks for that , my current UK car is so much more expensive in Spain and I would like to have the same when I move , LHD Spanish registered versions are actually cheaper in the UK and I would plan to swap just as we move , so maybe that the way to go providing all docs are ok


----------



## VFR

baldilocks said:


> What you do have to question is how will you get it fixed if anything goes wrong? Buying in Spain from a main dealer, you are likely to get a warranty that will be worth-while rather than one from a dealer in UK that won't be worth the paper it is written on, unless you can get the vehicle back to UK to get the problem fixed. Second-hand vehicles in Spain do seem to be more expensive but they won't have anything like the salt corrosion that UK vehicles are likely to have simply because, unless you are in a Spanish area that suffers a lot of ice and snow, they don't use much, if any salt.
> 
> My view is buy one here, at least you can take it back if you have problems. BUT be aware Arthur Daley has branches here as well so use a reputable dealer.


So reading the above car manufactures make a different variety (ie salt protection) for the UK market ?


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> What you do have to question is how will you get it fixed if anything goes wrong? Buying in Spain from a main dealer, you are likely to get a warranty that will be worth-while rather than one from a dealer in UK that won't be worth the paper it is written on, unless you can get the vehicle back to UK to get the problem fixed. Second-hand vehicles in Spain do seem to be more expensive but they won't have anything like the salt corrosion that UK vehicles are likely to have simply because, unless you are in a Spanish area that suffers a lot of ice and snow, they don't use much, if any salt.
> 
> My view is buy one here, at least you can take it back if you have problems. BUT be aware Arthur Daley has branches here as well so use a reputable dealer.


Well, you take your car to a garage to have it fixed, just as you would with any vehicle bought in Spain, Baldy...
Why would anyone think of going back to the UK to get something fixed whether major or not?
Most warranties these days are not that comprehensive anyway. If you buy a reasonably new vehicle and exercise normal due diligence you shouldn't get that many problems with cars these days.
Main dealers are not all that special...many are little more than flash showrooms with very little specialist equipment in their often small workshop.
That's certainly the case in the UK and I suspect equally so in Spain.
I found a good local LR specialist...but then I've chiefly needed to have bodywork repairs apart from the usual services.


----------



## el pescador

mrypg9 said:


> Well, I didn't when I bought mine as the vehicle hadn't been declared exported from Spain in the first place.
> Few such cars are as they are usually driven from Spain, France or wherever by the owner and are resold and driven back to Europe within a month or two.


Ah thanks.
So if it's still es registered at a dealer no problems and I take it insurance wise.

If I buy a family members car from another eu country I take it that's a different ball game . Or is it just a case of adding me to the insurance till the car is registered Spanish + import duty+ car tax and put in my name?


----------



## mrypg9

el pescador said:


> Ah thanks.
> So if it's still es registered at a dealer no problems and I take it insurance wise.
> 
> If I buy a family members car from another eu country I take it that's a different ball game . Or is it just a case of adding me to the insurance till the car is registered Spanish + import duty+ car tax and put in my name?


As long as it's on the Spanish plates, no problem. NatalieM who posted earlier experienced problems because her car was originally on Spanish plates but had been registered on UK plates and she wanted it back on Spanish plates.

I had to take out a 'specialist' insurance for three months as when I bought the car I was living in the CR and had no address in Spain.

As for buying a car in another EU country....I honestly don't know but I can't see why there should be huge problems.
Good luck anyway


----------



## mrypg9

playamonte said:


> So reading the above car manufactures make a different variety (ie salt protection) for the UK market ?


Unless you live in some remote part of the Scottish Highlands would salt corrosion be much of a problem?

Where we lived before coming here it was usual to have snow from late October/early November until early April and roads were gritted and salted yet the most noteworthy feature was the number of really old - and I mean really old - cars on Czech roads. As a lot of them were older model Skodas, Trabants and similar products of advanced socialist manufacturing techniques, I can't imagine that they were made with some special rust-proofing protection unknown to, say, West Germany where equally harsh winters are the norm.
So it didn't seem to me that salt corrosion was a big problem.


----------



## VFR

mrypg9 said:


> Unless you live in some remote part of the Scottish Highlands would salt corrosion be much of a problem?
> 
> Where we lived before coming here it was usual to have snow from late October/early November until early April and roads were gritted and salted yet the most noteworthy feature was the number of really old - and I mean really old - cars on Czech roads. As a lot of them were older model Skodas, Trabants and similar products of advanced socialist manufacturing techniques, I can't imagine that they were made with some special rust-proofing protection unknown to, say, West Germany where equally harsh winters are the norm.
> So it didn't seem to me that salt corrosion was a big problem.


My reply was tounge in cheek, as of course they are all made to the same spec.


----------



## mrypg9

playamonte said:


> My reply was tounge in cheek, as of course they are all made to the same spec.


I guessed as much - on both counts.


----------



## gus-lopez

No, actually they aren't . Most for the northern european market would have galvanised chassis &/or underbody protection. For here & other southern hot places there won't be any protection. Additionally even the specification of the cars are completely different. When I purchased anew Ford, at a time when every model in the UK came with ABS , imagine how surprised I was to find I didn't have any !! They'll save money anywhere these days & they don't supply as standard something they don't have to.

As to rusting. Yes UK vehicles are horrendous for rusting regardless normally of where they are. I use 2 or 3 UK/EU car forums with people from everywhere & the scale of the problem in most places is appalling- I was in the UK for a while earlier in the year & had a good up close look at various reasonably new mercedes, you wouldn't want one 7 or 8 years old.

I'd prefer anything that's lived its life here, dents & all , to some of the horrors you get up north. There is even a huge , 25-30% difference in price in Spain between the north & south.


----------



## casa99

*Matriculation*

I purchased a lhd car in the UK which was on french plates as it was the car we wanted ( just in case anybody asks why not Spanish plated car ) and we brought the car to Spain, we started the process of changing from French plates to Spanish plates in April 2013, the car was taken to the itv station and all went well everything checked out with the car and so we thought great, 2months later I had a call from the firm who were doing the transfer to say that there was no passport copy from the previous owner and without it you are knackered, we then spent several months with the garage I got the car from trying to find the previous owners new address with no success , we thought that was it and we were gonna have to go back to the U.K. and sell the car but we were assured the gestor would be able somehow to do the car and 12 months and 3weeks later the deed was done and I have now got my Spanish plates and Spanish car insurance.
A bit long winded I know sorry but we got there in the end .


----------



## mrypg9

casa99 said:


> I purchased a lhd car in the UK which was on french plates as it was the car we wanted ( just in case anybody asks why not Spanish plated car ) and we brought the car to Spain, we started the process of changing from French plates to Spanish plates in April 2013, the car was taken to the itv station and all went well everything checked out with the car and so we thought great, 2months later I had a call from the firm who were doing the transfer to say that there was no passport copy from the previous owner and without it you are knackered, we then spent several months with the garage I got the car from trying to find the previous owners new address with no success , we thought that was it and we were gonna have to go back to the U.K. and sell the car but we were assured the gestor would be able somehow to do the car and 12 months and 3weeks later the deed was done and I have now got my Spanish plates and Spanish car insurance.
> A bit long winded I know sorry but we got there in the end .


Glad to hear that!
As I said in a previous post, you need passport copy, NIE and signed Solicitud from previous owner. A reputable company will ensure you have these documents.


----------



## VFR

gus-lopez said:


> No, actually they aren't . Most for the northern european market would have galvanised chassis &/or underbody protection. For here & other southern hot places there won't be any protection. Additionally even the specification of the cars are completely different. When I purchased anew Ford, at a time when every model in the UK came with ABS , imagine how surprised I was to find I didn't have any !! They'll save money anywhere these days & they don't supply as standard something they don't have to.
> 
> As to rusting. Yes UK vehicles are horrendous for rusting regardless normally of where they are. I use 2 or 3 UK/EU car forums with people from everywhere & the scale of the problem in most places is appalling- I was in the UK for a while earlier in the year & had a good up close look at various reasonably new Mercedes, you wouldn't want one 7 or 8 years old.
> 
> I'd prefer anything that's lived its life here, dents & all , to some of the horrors you get up north. There is even a huge , 25-30% difference in price in Spain between the north & south.


You sure about that Gus as both my recent Opel's here in Spain have full underbody protection.
Yes Mercedes had an issue around the 2000 year and is well recorded, but that was a result of cutting back hard on costs for cars destined for "all" markets. So those in northern salt encrusted roads to a beating.
Now I do not know about N/Spanish cars is that a result of rust ?, and yes a good many marques tailor add-ons to suit market expectations etc (well did do in the past), but nowadays the vast bulk come to a spec (ie ghia, x pack) for everywhere


----------



## AniaKoala

Is it so expensive to change the plates because it's from the UK or it's the same for all European countries? I'm thinking of getting a car in Germany and driving it down here. Good or bad idea? If, however, I were to buy a second-hand car here, what do I need / have to do please?


----------



## Dunpleecin

AniaKoala said:


> Is it so expensive to change the plates because it's from the UK or it's the same for all European countries? I'm thinking of getting a car in Germany and driving it down here. Good or bad idea? If, however, I were to buy a second-hand car here, what do I need / have to do please?


The biggest expense by far is the import tax. However, in my own personal experience is you are from the UK you will avoid this if:

1. You bought your car in the UK over 6 months ago.

2. You have proof of purchase of the vehicle. (The V5 showing when you acquired it may suffice but I'm not sure. I had my receipt so didn't come to that)

3. You can prove you were resident in the UK when you purchased the car.

4. You are changing your car over within 60 days of signing on the padron.

For me, satisfying those 4 points meant I avoided paying a further 660 € in import tax. Obviously the newer and more expensive the car, the more it would be.


----------



## SteffiLorena

Apologies to boost this thread again,

I have a UK Citroen c1 on about 80000 miles. It's a nice car and I wanted to bring it here. If I bring it over do I just go to a gestoria to change the plates? 

In addition I would need insurance from the UK to drive it here, would I then cancel my UK insurance and get Spanish insurance once I've changed the plates? 

I'm so confused!!

Steph x


----------



## snikpoh

SteffiLorena said:


> Apologies to boost this thread again,
> 
> I have a UK Citroen c1 on about 80000 miles. It's a nice car and I wanted to bring it here. If I bring it over do I just go to a gestoria to change the plates?
> 
> In addition I would need insurance from the UK to drive it here, would I then cancel my UK insurance and get Spanish insurance once I've changed the plates?
> 
> I'm so confused!!
> 
> Steph x


I'm not sure I understand the confusion;


Once you are resident here, you can NOT drive a UK plated car
A Spanish plated car MUST have insurance valid in Spain (normally Spanish insurance)
The process is NOT just the plates - you will also need to have it technically checked, get an ITV (Spanish MOT), change head lights, fog lights (maybe), reversing lights (maybe) etc. etc.
If you don't get the timing right, you may also have to pay tax on the (Spanish) value of the car.


----------



## zx10r-Al

Not all cars will require different headlights, my Vectra had a lever behind the headlights which changed the beam for use in Europe. Also, if the rear fog light is on the right hand side, it will need changing to the left hand side. Often this simply means moving the bulb from one light cluster to the other, but not always.


----------



## zx10r-Al

SteffiLorena said:


> Apologies to boost this thread again,
> 
> I have a UK Citroen c1 on about 80000 miles. It's a nice car and I wanted to bring it here. If I bring it over do I just go to a gestoria to change the plates?
> 
> In addition I would need insurance from the UK to drive it here, would I then cancel my UK insurance and get Spanish insurance once I've changed the plates?
> 
> I'm so confused!!
> 
> Steph x


Your UK insurance will cover you for 90 days third party only UNTIL you become resident in Spain.


----------



## davexf

zx10r-Al said:


> Your UK insurance will cover you for 90 days third party only UNTIL you become resident in Spain.


Hola

Some British insurance companies cover European travel for up to one year; I believe Saga is one that does (information from a friend). So check your policy and if not sufficient try asking the insurance company. 

Davexf


----------



## davexf

zx10r-Al said:


> Not all cars will require different headlights, my Vectra had a lever behind the headlights which changed the beam for use in Europe. Also, if the rear fog light is on the right hand side, it will need changing to the left hand side. Often this simply means moving the bulb from one light cluster to the other, but not always.


Hi

Having helped over 200 people re-matriculate their cars onto Spanish plates, I have only known one car NOT have to change the headlights; that car had four headlights, two for dipped beam and two for full beam. 

All the others, including those "with a switch for LHD" had to have new lights. Quite simply, the beam where it hits the road, should light up the kerb side further than the white line side. 

Further on the lights at the rear:- the reversing light should light up the kerb and the high intensity rear light (rear fog light) should light up the white line. 

If your car was made after 1995, then it may be possible to get a certificate of European Conformity which will save you money as otherwise you will need a Spanish engineer to give you a "Ficha Technical Reducida" 

Davexf


----------



## Barriej

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> Some British insurance companies cover European travel for up to one year; I believe Saga is one that does (information from a friend). So check your policy and if not sufficient try asking the insurance company.
> 
> Davexf


There are companies who provide a continuous European insurance for UK registered cars. When I traveled for my job, we would spend months in and around Europe as it was cheaper to move parts around instead of flying and renting cars.

In the old days there was a thing called a green card, it provided proof that you were covered to drive in Europe at a guaranteed level of cover. (usually 3rd party)but with extras if you paid.

Im not going to give the company details as I think you should change your car over to Spanish plates, but they will do a Green Card Insurance that will continuously cover you fully comp. The only downside is that you will have to take the car back to the UK for your MOT and sort out an address for the tax. Oh and it aint cheap.

I suppose if you were only thinking of being in Spain for a year or so it might make sense, otherwise I'm sure like me you hate all those foreign plated cars driving around the UK not paying into our system.

And what about breakdown cover? that's only for 30 days normally as well.


----------



## snikpoh

Barriej said:


> There are companies who provide a continuous European insurance for UK registered cars. When I traveled for my job, we would spend months in and around Europe as it was cheaper to move parts around instead of flying and renting cars.
> 
> In the old days there was a thing called a green card, it provided proof that you were covered to drive in Europe at a guaranteed level of cover. (usually 3rd party)but with extras if you paid.
> 
> Im not going to give the company details as I think you should change your car over to Spanish plates, but they will do a Green Card Insurance that will continuously cover you fully comp. The only downside is that you will have to take the car back to the UK for your MOT and sort out an address for the tax. Oh and it aint cheap.
> 
> I suppose if you were only thinking of being in Spain for a year or so it might make sense, otherwise I'm sure like me you hate all those foreign plated cars driving around the UK not paying into our system.
> 
> And what about breakdown cover? that's only for 30 days normally as well.



This really wouldn't work as you are considered resident after 90 days and then have only one month to change to Spanish plates. That is, you only have *up to* 4 months in Spain before you must obey the law and convert to Spanish plates.

The law is the law!


----------



## jojo

Barriej said:


> There are companies who provide a continuous European insurance for UK registered cars. When I traveled for my job, we would spend months in and around Europe as it was cheaper to move parts around instead of flying and renting cars.
> 
> In the old days there was a thing called a green card, it provided proof that you were covered to drive in Europe at a guaranteed level of cover. (usually 3rd party)but with extras if you paid.
> 
> Im not going to give the company details as I think you should change your car over to Spanish plates, but they will do a Green Card Insurance that will continuously cover you fully comp. The only downside is that you will have to take the car back to the UK for your MOT and sort out an address for the tax. Oh and it aint cheap.
> 
> I suppose if you were only thinking of being in Spain for a year or so it might make sense, otherwise I'm sure like me you hate all those foreign plated cars driving around the UK not paying into our system.
> 
> And what about breakdown cover? that's only for 30 days normally as well.



A friend of mine brought his Audi over to Spain. He didnt bother changing the plates and found a "so called" reputable insurance company who said they would insure his UK car for him, eventho he was a Spanish resident - they charged him a bit more, but hey, it was still cheaper than matriculating it - he loved that car, and really didnt want to swap it to a Spanish one. 

Four months after he arrived, his beloved Audi was stolen - he was gutted, he reported it to the Guardia, who actually threatened to fine him for using a British car. But worse than that, he of course went to the insurance company and......... Guess what, inspite of their claims of cover - they didnt!! There was a teeney weeny, ambiguous clause in the small print - they dont actually cover cars that arent legal in the country of their owner!

I guess he's lucky he didnt kill or maim someone. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Barriej

snikpoh said:


> This really wouldn't work as you are considered resident after 90 days and then have only one month to change to Spanish plates. That is, you only have *up to* 4 months in Spain before you must obey the law and convert to Spanish plates.
> 
> The law is the law!


We know that is the right and correct way to do things, but I'm sure we both know that its far from what happens. 

Ive seen a few UK reg cars in and around Benidorm and Ive seen the same one for a couple of years running, last time I even checked the tax disc and it was in date. So someones being very naughty.

I think I posted about the clamp down here in Northampton a while ago, the local Police were stopping non UK reg cars and checking up on them. They impounded over 30 in a two day period. Most of the owners were not aware that they HAD to change over to UK plates. 
The cameras at all Uk ports have now been linked with Customs and the DVLA. So it will only get harder for people to drive non UK reg cars and lorries.


----------



## snikpoh

Barriej said:


> We know that is the right and correct way to do things, but I'm sure we both know that its far from what happens.
> 
> Ive seen a few UK reg cars in and around Benidorm and Ive seen the same one for a couple of years running, last time I even checked the tax disc and it was in date. So someones being very naughty.
> 
> I think I posted about the clamp down here in Northampton a while ago, the local Police were stopping non UK reg cars and checking up on them. They impounded over 30 in a two day period. Most of the owners were not aware that they HAD to change over to UK plates.
> The cameras at all Uk ports have now been linked with Customs and the DVLA. So it will only get harder for people to drive non UK reg cars and lorries.


Absolutely, but we can't be seen to condone illegal behaviour (against forum rules).

I agree that it does go on but they really are getting tough on this now as it's easy money for them.


----------



## Barriej

snikpoh said:


> Absolutely, but we can't be seen to condone illegal behaviour (against forum rules).
> 
> I agree that it does go on but they really are getting tough on this now as it's easy money for them.


I dont condone it, it surprises me to find that so many people are totally unaware of the things they should do when relocating to another country. 

I looked into bringing my classic car over when we finally decide to make our move.
But I've worked out I might as well see what I can buy in Spain once we are there.


----------



## Rachild101

*Any help for Americans?*

I've read the entire car thread start to finish, but every other post seems to assume the car is coming from an EU country. We would be shipping our car from the United States for 10-11 months. This is currently our leading option for several reasons.

1) We've got quotes saying we could transport our car from New York for $900 each way, which is a lot cheaper than we could rent one for 11 months. 

2) We can pack the car with bulky things like ski clothes, pillows, comforters, etc which would take up a lot of space in our suitcases, but don't want to have to buy all new if we don't have to.

3) It's a good car, well cared for, and paid in full. Plus it's a hybrid so it gets amazing gas milage which will save us in gas prices.

That being said, I am hearing a lot about taxes, fees and headlights. Given that the car is a 2009, Toyota prius with 150,000 miles on it, does anyone have any idea as to what I should expect to pay in total to have it changed over and insured under the Spanish systems?


----------



## davexf

Hola

American specification tyres are not acceptable in Europe - expect to have to change all five. The headlights should be OK but the indicators may cause real problems if you flash the brake lights as I have seen on American cars. 

I can't remember anything else being a problem but I did the last one at least five years ago so things may have changed. 

Davexf


----------



## Rachild101

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> American specification tyres are not acceptable in Europe - expect to have to change all five. The headlights should be OK but the indicators may cause real problems if you flash the brake lights as I have seen on American cars.
> 
> Davexf


Thank you! Do you know about how much it costs to change the tires in Spain? That would only be a few hundred dollars stateside. Also do you remember how much it costs to get Spanish plates? I've seen wildly different numbers on line.


----------



## baldilocks

Rachild101 said:


> Thank you! Do you know about how much it costs to change the tires in Spain? That would only be a few hundred dollars stateside. Also do you remember how much it costs to get Spanish plates? I've seen wildly different numbers on line.


Tyres - cheap about 50€, decent about 66€ each so five tyres = between 250€ and 330€. To get onto Spanish plates will be costly to impossible. If the make and model was ever available in Spain, you might not be at too much of a disadvantage, if not, you would have to get type approval and go through the full homologation process which would be expensive, well over, I guess, 1500€. Probably better to leave it in US and buy a relatively inexpensive care here to run around in. Bear in mind that roads here are not designed for large American cars but for much smaller European ones (and even those end up scraping their sides getting round some corners) and much higher fuel costs make large engines costly to run.


----------



## Rachild101

baldilocks said:


> Tyres - cheap about 50€, decent about 66€ each so five tyres = between 250€ and 330€. To get onto Spanish plates will be costly to impossible. If the make and model was ever available in Spain, you might not be at too much of a disadvantage, if not, you would have to get type approval and go through the full homologation process which would be expensive, well over, I guess, 1500€. Probably better to leave it in US and buy a relatively inexpensive care here to run around in. Bear in mind that roads here are not designed for large American cars but for much smaller European ones (and even those end up scraping their sides getting round some corners) and much higher fuel costs make large engines costly to run.


Oy vey. $1,500 would certainly change our plans. The car is a Toyota Pruis which is a smaller hybrid car which needs very little gas so that was a big factor for us as we plan on on driving a lot, but I doubt we'd save enough money to make it worthwhile if the fees are so high.

The cheapest I have seen rentals is for 250 a month which would come out to 2,500 a for the 10 month period. Do you think it would be possible to get a reliable car for less than that?


----------



## zx10r-Al

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> Having helped over 200 people re-matriculate their cars onto Spanish plates, I have only known one car NOT have to change the headlights; that car had four headlights, two for dipped beam and two for full beam.
> 
> All the others, including those "with a switch for LHD" had to have new lights. Quite simply, the beam where it hits the road, should light up the kerb side further than the white line side.
> 
> Davexf


Well I hate to say it, but you're wrong about the headlights. Whilst matriculating my motorbike here last year, there were British people taking their Spanish registered RHD British cars through the ITV with headlight beam stickers on. And like a lot of new cars, my motorbike has a 'flat' beam so it is safe use in any country, so your "should light up the kerb side further than the white line side" is inaccurate and misleading.


----------



## zx10r-Al

Having now lived in Spain for over a year, i've realised theres an awful lot of misleading information floating around, so having recently matriculated two British registered vehicles, this is what it involved in Catalunya.

I wrote to the UK importer of the vehicles and asked for a Certificate of Conformity. These are usually only available for the first 10 years and both were sent free of charge. 

I then took the CoC, V5, my Padron and NIE to the ITV, explained I wanted to matriculate the vehicle. They took 4 photocopies of all documents and gave me an appointment. and said it would take an hour.

I returned on the day of my matriculation inspection, paid the fee of €115 and proceeded to the queue of vehicles waiting to be inspected. First was the noise and emissions test, which they passed despite having non-standard 'performance' exhausts.
Next was the lights test, which my motorbike passed with its 'flat' beam. We bought an EU headlight for my partners bike for €70, which also passed. Next, they measured and weighed the bikes, then tested the brakes. They took a rubbing and photos of the chassis plate, and gave each bike a 2 year ITV. They weren't interested in the non-standard parts the vehicles had fitted, or that my partners bike had been lowered.

Next step is to take the paperwork to your local BASE office and pay the road tax. Get a receipt for the tax as you need to present it to Trafico.

This next and final stage is an all day event. I had to make an appointment with the Trafico office in Tarragona. This can be done through the Trafico website. You need an appointment as early as possible, otherwise you risk not being able to complete everything before the offices close at 2pm, in which case you would have to return the following day to collect your papers. When you arrive at Trafico, despite having an appointment, you need to take a ticket and wait your turn. Present your papers, tell the person you are matriculating your vehicle. They will check everything, and give you a form to complete for when you return. Take all your papers and the form to the Hacienda office. Here, they will tell you how much tax you need to pay (I paid around €270 for each bike), and give you a payment slip to take to a bank to pay the tax. Take the receipt back to Hacienda, they will check it and issue you with more papers. Take all these papers back to Trafico, this time jump the queue and go to the person you first dealt with earlier that day. They will check everything, take a registration payment from you of around €90, and provided you have done everything early enough, they will issue you with your registration documents within an hour.

Once you have your documents, head off to your local car or motorbike dealer, hand them your registration papers and ask for a numberplate(s) to be made, fit them and then sort out your insurance.

Even with fuel, travelling to Tarragona, parking etc, each vehicle was matriculated for around £300. 

You do not need a Gestor. You do not need to pay ridiculous fees. Don't worry about non-standard parts. Its a simple process, takes 3 weeks from receiving your CoC (mostly due to waiting for an appointment with Trafico).

Note for bikers:
The noise limit for bikes in Spain is quite low (about 85dB for a 1000cc bike), but the ITV told me that they have to abide by the noise level stated on the CoC or chassis plate. My bikes chassis plate states 100dB at 5450rpm, and with the race exhaust system fitted, it was 92db, so it passed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zx10r-Al said:


> Having now lived in Spain for over a year, i've realised theres an awful lot of misleading information floating around, so having recently matriculated two British registered vehicles, this is what it involved in Catalunya.
> 
> I wrote to the UK importer of the vehicles and asked for a Certificate of Conformity. These are usually only available for the first 10 years and both were sent free of charge.
> 
> I then took the CoC, V5, my Padron and NIE to the ITV, explained I wanted to matriculate the vehicle. They took 4 photocopies of all documents and gave me an appointment. and said it would take an hour.
> 
> I returned on the day of my matriculation inspection, paid the fee of €115 and proceeded to the queue of vehicles waiting to be inspected. First was the noise and emissions test, which they passed despite having non-standard 'performance' exhausts.
> Next was the lights test, which my motorbike passed with its 'flat' beam. We bought an EU headlight for my partners bike for €70, which also passed. Next, they measured and weighed the bikes, then tested the brakes. They took a rubbing and photos of the chassis plate, and gave each bike a 2 year ITV. They weren't interested in the non-standard parts the vehicles had fitted, or that my partners bike had been lowered.
> 
> Next step is to take the paperwork to your local BASE office and pay the road tax. Get a receipt for the tax as you need to present it to Trafico.
> 
> This next and final stage is an all day event. I had to make an appointment with the Trafico office in Tarragona. This can be done through the Trafico website. You need an appointment as early as possible, otherwise you risk not being able to complete everything before the offices close at 2pm, in which case you would have to return the following day to collect your papers. When you arrive at Trafico, despite having an appointment, you need to take a ticket and wait your turn. Present your papers, tell the person you are matriculating your vehicle. They will check everything, and give you a form to complete for when you return. Take all your papers and the form to the Hacienda office. Here, they will tell you how much tax you need to pay (I paid around €270 for each bike), and give you a payment slip to take to a bank to pay the tax. Take the receipt back to Hacienda, they will check it and issue you with more papers. Take all these papers back to Trafico, this time jump the queue and go to the person you first dealt with earlier that day. They will check everything, take a registration payment from you of around €90, and provided you have done everything early enough, they will issue you with your registration documents within an hour.
> 
> Once you have your documents, head off to your local car or motorbike dealer, hand them your registration papers and ask for a numberplate(s) to be made, fit them and then sort out your insurance.
> 
> Even with fuel, travelling to Tarragona, parking etc, each vehicle was matriculated for around £300.
> 
> You do not need a Gestor. You do not need to pay ridiculous fees. Don't worry about non-standard parts. Its a simple process, takes 3 weeks from receiving your CoC (mostly due to waiting for an appointment with Trafico).
> 
> Note for bikers:
> The noise limit for bikes in Spain is quite low (about 85dB for a 1000cc bike), but the ITV told me that they have to abide by the noise level stated on the CoC or chassis plate. My bikes chassis plate states 100dB at 5450rpm, and with the race exhaust system fitted, it was 92db, so it passed.


That's really useful.
The only thing I would add is that in another ITV centre you might well get someone who will pick you up on non standard parts, so in that aspect I would say it sounds like it's worth having a go at getting a vehicle fitted with NSP through the system, but I wouldn't say it's guaranteed.


----------



## Overandout

zx10r-Al said:


> Well I hate to say it, but you're wrong about the headlights. Whilst matriculating my motorbike here last year, there were British people taking their Spanish registered RHD British cars through the ITV with headlight beam stickers on. And like a lot of new cars, my motorbike has a 'flat' beam so it is safe use in any country, so your "should light up the kerb side further than the white line side" is inaccurate and misleading.


The problem is that you are saying that someone else is wrong just because your experience has been different.

All of us should know by now that what is fact in one place on one day, is fiction in a different place on a different day.

When I matriculated my GSXR750 in Madrid in 2004 I was categorically told that headlight beam deflector stickers would NOT be accepted for the first ITV, so I had to buy an EU headlight.


----------



## baldilocks

In addition zx was importing a bike not a car, it is from an EU country so has a certain amount of conformity anyway and the paperwork is recognised here. Rachild is talking about importing a car from the USA with totally different specs so, with all due respect, zx's experience is totally meaningless.

*@Rachild*: prices of secondhand vehicles here are quite high and they will possibly have high kilometrage (mileage) but are usually in quite good condition if you buy through a recognised dealer (i.e. not from a backlot.) A friend is just buying a 13 year old Puegeot estate from our local Citroen dealer, has done 270k (km), it is immaculate, and is being sold for 2700€. Take a look at AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados to get an idea of secondhand prices which are likely to be lower away from the costas. The type of vehicle you require will also make a difference - remember cars here are, in general, smaller than those in the US. My advice to all is: once here take a look and see which is the most common vehicle in the area, the chances are that this will be the most suitable for where you are. For this area it is the furgoneta type (van with windows) which will not only have room for five people it will also have room for their baggage. We are now on our second one - get one with a turbo because without, they have the acceleration of molasses in January.


----------



## zx10r-Al

The post said that the beam had to be higher at the kerb side, illuminating the kerb more than the road. This isn't correct, otherwise flat beam headlights fitted to modern vehicles would be illegal.


----------



## zx10r-Al

baldilocks said:


> In addition zx was importing a bike not a car, it is from an EU country so has a certain amount of conformity anyway and the paperwork is recognised here. Rachild is talking about importing a car from the USA with totally different specs so, with all due respect, zx's experience is totally meaningless.


The first post in this thread was about bringing a car to Spain from England, so I fail to see how my post is meaningless. My post gives a current account of the procedure for everyone who has contributed and followed this thread and who is thinking of bringing a vehicle from the UK to Catalunya.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

zx10r-Al said:


> The first post in this thread was about bringing a car to Spain from England, so I fail to see how my post is meaningless. My post gives a current account of the procedure for everyone who has contributed and followed this thread and who is thinking of bringing a vehicle from the UK to Catalunya.


I agree. Anybody's first hand experience is undeniably relevant, even though the procedure may vary from place to place.


----------

